# Problema archivos Orcad Layout Plus



## tatunga23 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola mi problema es el siguiente: Tengo los archivos gerber de un PCB (.AST .SMT .SMB .SST .SSB .BOT .TOP, etc), lo que ocurre es que no tengo el archivo .MAX y no puedo abrir para realizar modificaciones en el PCB, alguien tiene idea de que manera lo puedo hacer? alguna sugerencia?
Gracias.
Saludos.

Leandro.


----------



## crisss (Sep 24, 2009)

Has cargado bien el Auto eco del layout??

Lo mirare en estos dias y te digo....


----------



## Facundo_Bellesi (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola, como andan??

El problema es que no te deja abrir el Capture,no??... Porque si podés lo tenes que volver a pasar y listo...


----------



## norikatzu (Sep 25, 2009)

en el buscador de windows pon .MAX y windows lo buscara por ti


----------

